# Logiciel pour thèmes SL



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

la lecture du fil il y a quelques temps montrait qu'il n'y avait pas de logiciel de gestion de thèmes compatible Snow Leopard. 

Est-ce toujours le cas ?
-- 
Pat


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Oui, toutefois ThemePark est parfois utile pour modifier des ressources.


----------

